
How to Reduce Your Vue.js Bundle Size with Webpack - chovy
https://www.jenniferbland.com/how-to-reduce-your-vue-js-bundle-size-with-webpack/
======
chovy
Can we ever get rid of webpack? First it was grunt, then gulp, now webpack.
Will we ever be able to just write vanilla js again?

